# Mental Health Rehab Center



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I was googling places to go that I can stay long term and receive intensive daily help, much like a rehab center for addiction, and found this place. www.bridgestorecovery.com . I was looking through their treatments and found that they list and treat dp! http://www.bridgestorecovery.com/psychological_trauma/dissociative_disorder/
I honestly am seriously thinking about selling my car so that I can go to this place. It sounds exactly like what I need!

Erm nevermind. I contacted them and they want $45,000 for 4 weeks!! I'd have to sell someone else's hummer to get that kind of money


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ValleyGirl said:


> Erm nevermind. I contacted them and they want $45,000 for 4 weeks!! I'd have to sell someone else's hummer to get that kind of money


Reading this made me laugh.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

nirvana said:


> Reading this made me laugh.


I think the fact that they want that much money is like 85 kinds of screwed up. I mean, I could buy a house for $45,000. I saw their video and neither the facilities or anything they offer plus whatever wages to pay the staff would never come close to justifying charging that much money.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sell the stolen hummer and buy a luxury trailer. We can do our own 12 step meetings in it.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

nirvana said:


> Sell the stolen hummer and buy a luxury trailer. We can do our own 12 step meetings in it.


Sounds like an excellent idea


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

After staying at one...I just can't believe those places are actually *good* for you...and I would never trust one that isn't an official hospital...maybe I've watched too much news and horror movies though lol...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

nirvana said:


> Sell the stolen hummer and buy a luxury trailer. We can do our own 12 step meetings in it.


At $45,000 per patient for 4 weeks, we definitely need to open our own clinic.

How much better are the results compared to budget clinics that only charge $40,000?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Visual Dude said:


> How much better are the results compared to budget clinics that only charge $40,000?


Seriously. I'd find out the specifics on what the extra $5,000 goes towards. Before doing a GTA you wanna know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Just think how much weed we could buy with $45,000!


----------

